

Saving the Sun - jeromeflipo
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/tech/energy-storage/

======
jeromeflipo
"“That might be discharging,” suggests Mendenhall. “You’ll hear those clicking
sounds throughout the afternoon as the batteries go back into the grid.” The
first time he heard it, he thought there was something wrong—Tesla assured
them it’s normal—and it’s still so new that nobody at the winery feels like an
expert yet. But the plain white box clicking to itself on the edge of a
vineyard is one representative of a wholesale shift in the way we think about
energy."

